
Another Person Has Reportedly Died Due to a Tesla Autopilot Failure - ycnews
https://www.yahoo.com/news/another-person-reportedly-died-due-164546140.html
======
TheSpiceIsLife
_A 23-year-old man was killed on January 20th while behind the wheel of a
Tesla Model S traveling on a highway near Hong Kong when the electric car
drove itself into a street-cleaning truck_

I would argue the car didn't drive itself, rather that the person behind the
wheel drove the car in to the back of a stationary vehicle.

But it doesn't matter what I think, what matters is how the media spin this
and how Tesla respond.

A bit more of my opinion: road vehicles with any form of self-driving ability
should not allow the driver to take their hands off the wheel at any time for
any period of time. I would consider doing so an act of not having proper
control of a motor vehicle, which in Australia you can be fined for.

